# Long 460 and a Memo ML500



## Canco1 (May 4, 2017)

I just purchased a Memo ML500 loader for my Long. I was assured by the seller that, with some fabrication, it will fit without any issues. 

In our conversation he told me that the ML500 was for tractors between 50-100hp. I have 45. His comment was that "it's better to have more than you need, than not have it when you need it". It made sense at the time and his price was quite good.

My question is, did I buy a white elephant that will not work right on my tractor? I haven't mounted it yet so I thought I'd check before I did any fabrication. If so, I'll also need to get controls for it.

Thanks for any feedback.

Damon


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy Damon,

Welcome to the tractor forum. 

I wouldn't worry about the loader being a bit over-designed for your tractor. If you can make it fit with some fabrication, go for it. 

My concern would be hydraulics to operate the loader. Your Long 460 hydraulics produce 5.75 gpm, which will make it a slow operating loader. Did the seller include a front engine-mounted pump for the loader? What model tractor did he have it on?


----------



## Canco1 (May 4, 2017)

Hi Sixbales,

And thanks for the warm welcome 

The seller did not include a pump. Or controls for that matter. I tried to find the Memo gpm requirements but didn't have much luck. I'm pretty good with a tractor but I've ne put one together like this before. I'm not sure where to even locate a pump or the proper controls for a ML500. Any ideas? Any help is appreciated.


----------

